# Oregon Knife Show



## Noodle Soup (Apr 3, 2016)

Just in case anyone is interested, the Oregon Knife Collector show is next weekend at the Eugene Fairgrounds. Murray Carter, among others, sets up there with a couple of tables full of his knives. It is also a good place to hunt classic old carbon steel kitchen cutlery.


----------



## Haburn (Apr 5, 2016)

Are you going Noodle?
Maumasi, Lisch, and Burke will also be there.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 5, 2016)

I'll be there. I've been at all 41 of them.


----------



## ramenlegend (Apr 5, 2016)

you guys going to Taro's place after?


----------



## Haburn (Apr 6, 2016)

ramenlegend said:


> you guys going to Taro's place after?


----------

